# Solved: Outlook can't save new calendar events (after registry crash)



## garyfritz (May 15, 2006)

Last week I had a registry corruption that forced me to revert to a registry copy from right after I installed Win2k. (I back up my data regularly, but I'd gotten careless about backing up the registry. Learned my lesson the hard way. I have a current ERD now...)

I've gotten most apps running OK again, but I've run into a problem with Outlook. I use it only for the calendar functions. I can open the calendar and all my existing appointments are there and OK. I can delete existing appointments. But if I try to enter a new appointment, or save changes to existing appointments, I get an error: "The item could not be saved to the folder. The folder has been deleted or removed, or you do not have permission."

Since I can access and delete appointments, obviously there are no folder access problems. I searched on the MS KB and on the web, and everything I could find referencing this error message says "you've exceeded the max mailbox size, go delete some mail." I don't use Outlook mail, and my calendar file is tiny, so that's not it.

I'm guessing there's some problem with the registry. It's also possible I outsmarted myself when I recovered from the registry crash. I had to recreate my login ID, but when I did, W2k assigned me to the folder "Gary.W2k" in Documents and Settings. (Actually I think it had done this before, and this time it created "Gary.W2k.000.") I dug through the MSKB and found how to reset my %USERPROFILE% variable in the registry, so now I"m pointing back at "Gary" in Documents and Settings. But I have this problem with my calendar. Possible cause?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Try the startup switch /cleanprofile starting Outlook from the start > run facility. Back up your PST file prior to doing this.
http://www.outlook-tips.net/howto/commandlines.htm


----------



## garyfritz (May 15, 2006)

OK, I exited Outlook, copied my Outlook.PST file, then ran outlook.exe with /cleanprofile. It asked me what profile name I wanted, and "Outlook" was the only choice. (I expected "Gary" to be a choice?) I accepted that, and it woke up in my "Outlook Today" page. My calendar items were all there, but I still can't save new appointments. No apparent change.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Try setting up a new data file (new PST file) and import your old calendar items from the old data file if you need them.


----------



## garyfritz (May 15, 2006)

OK. Ummm... how?

I tried copying and deleting Outlook.pst, thinking Outlook would create a fresh one when it started up. Nope, Outlook refused to open until I provided a PST file.

I tried creating a zero-length file, and Outlook said it was not a personal folders file, and refused to open.

I tried File -> New -> Outlook Data File, but *nothing* happens. Similarly File -> Import and Export does nothing. Probably a result of the registry problems?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you tried a repair install of Office?


----------



## garyfritz (May 15, 2006)

Well, not as such, but I just re-installed Office last week after the registry corruption, so it should be in peachy shape, shouldn't it?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Do the Help > Detect and Repair option while in Outlook.


----------



## garyfritz (May 15, 2006)

Detect and Repair completed successfully. No change.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would think this has to be a profile or data file problem. The only thing that is effected is creating new calendar items?


----------



## garyfritz (May 15, 2006)

And saving existing ones. Other objects may be affected too, but I only use the calendar so I haven't run into it.

I just tried creating a new Contact and got the same error.

Hm. I just tried creating a new Task and it said "The messaging interface has returned an unknown error. If the problem persists, restart Outlook." Ewwww.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

All I can think of is uninstalling Office and manually deleting the remnants of it along with the C:\Documents and Settings\profilename\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook folder. I am sure there is more stuff that needs to be deleted, but I can't find the references to them.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I just suggested running scanpst in another thread and it might work in your situation as well. Back up the PST files prior to running in case it doesn't work. The file should be on your C drive or on your Office install CD


----------



## garyfritz (May 15, 2006)

scanpst said there were errors and the file had to be repaired to be used. So I repaired it: still can't save.

I removed the Office and Outlook entries from Doc&Settings, then uninstalled Office and removed the directory under Program Files. I re-installed Office and restored the Outlook directory under Doc&Settings. Brought up Outlook, and.... *shazam* !! I can store new appointments now! New Tasks and Contacts are also working again.

Geeze, who knows what got hosed there. But I think it's fixed now. Thanks for all the ideas, Rockn!

Gary


----------

